# Asus Sabertooth X58 and 24GB 1600 Mhz Ram



## mikel33 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased a custom computer and chose the Asus Sabertooth X58 MOBO. I am going to purchase the RAM separately.  I have since been told that the Sabertooth X58 has problems with 24GB of 1600 RAM... I can't exactly return this computer or mobo because it was built by the company. All I need is 24GB 1600Mhz that is compatible with this mobo (confirmed compatible). 

Somebody mentioned that this RAM will work, but didn't confirm that he has actually seen it work: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3... 

In case you are wondering, I need 24GB for audio production with huge sample libraries and a DAW. 

Thanks


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Fatal (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the board but only 6 gigs I will look around to see if this statement is true. I don't think many would be using 24 gigs most get the board for gaming I would think.

Edit: I took a look at my manual I dont see the any support for the 4 gig sticks unless they added them with the BIOS update I will see if they did.

BIOS 
Sabertooth X58 0802 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Fix Logitech G1 Keyboard may not be detected

I am not sure they mean they added support for other memory sticks that is the latest BIOS for the board

Found this may help you.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...1&model=Sabertooth+X58&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 9, 2011)

It seems like I made a huge mistake in this board


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Sabertooth specs indicate it will take 1600 ram with max 24MB so I would think that any memory you purchased would work.

The QVL list is never up to date and the Memory Manufacturers are more on top of things.

You most likely will need a memory with CAS9 and will have to run it a 2N or 3N.

Paying for low latency memory would most likely be a waste.

Also look for memory that will take higher max voltage settings..., ie 1.7v because you will most likely have to dial in a bit more for stability.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, but in my reasearch, people have had issues with the board and 24GB 1600 mhz triple channel ram.


----------



## marquix (May 14, 2011)

I've been considering this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UR1AGK/?tag=tec06d-20 because I also heard about the same thing.  According to the specs, on an i7 970 it says memory 1066

Did you get this worked out?  I just ordered my motherboard yesterday.


----------



## marquix (May 14, 2011)

marquix said:


> I've been considering this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UR1AGK/?tag=tec06d-20 because I also heard about the same thing.  According to the specs, on an i7 970 it says memory 1066
> 
> Did you get this worked out?  I just ordered my motherboard yesterday.



I also found this one to be the only one on the Sabertooth memory qualified vendor list. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IO2UM2/?tag=tec06d-20

I think I will go with these after all.  I'm going 12gb and then 24gb but I think there is a way to adjust the speed so if anything I can tune it and get them to work.  This one is the only 12gb setup listed on their QVL list.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 14, 2011)

here you go ... all confirmed memory for it ... enjoy 

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=SABERTOOTH X58&Cat=RAM


----------



## marquix (May 14, 2011)

Do you think I can use 2 sets of the 12gb eventually?


----------



## Lubna (May 15, 2011)

I have the kit 24 Gb G.Skill 6x4GB DDR3-1600 F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL Red Ripjaws 9-9-9-24 1.5V and works very nice.
You just have to put those ordered by serial number to be 24 Gb.
In addition to be 1.5 V. is compatible with all X58 boards.


----------



## marquix (May 15, 2011)

Lubna said:


> I have the kit 24 Gb G.Skill 6x4GB DDR3-1600 F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL Red Ripjaws 9-9-9-24 1.5V and works very nice.
> You just have to put those ordered by serial number to be 24 Gb.
> In addition to be 1.5 V. is compatible with all X58 boards.



Tested on the Sabertooth x58?? What model processor do you run?

I plan on using the i7 970.

Thanks... looks pretty good, just worried about the 1600 being to high.


----------



## Lubna (May 16, 2011)

Sabertooth not tested but yes on X58 MSI Big Bang-Xpower
Mi Processor is  a I7-980X
In addition to be 1.5 V. is compatible with all X58 boards.
According to the packaging of memories no  special Timings for ASUS motherboards... Only activate XMP but I recommend you ask in the forum of G. Skill
Receive my best regards


----------

